# Kennt jemand den Markierungsdrucker MG2 von Cembre ??



## Markiertommy (11 März 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben momentan einen Thermotransferdrucker Typ MG2 von Cembre zur Probe. 
Kennt jemand diese Firma bzw. diesen Drucker ?

Wir können hiermit den kompletten Schaltschrank beschriften:

- Klemmenkennzeichnung aller Hersteller
- SPS Steuerungen
- Taster - und Schalterbeschriftung
- Ader - und Kabelkennzeichnung
- Sogar Typenschilder sind möglich

Der Drucker kann einfach alles nun bin ich mal auf die Meinungen gespannt. 

Hier der Link: http://www.cembre.com/DE/Produkte-Markierung_D.html

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Tommy


----------



## Blockmove (11 März 2012)

Danke für den Link.
Wir sind ebenfalls gerade auf der Suche  nach einem neuem Beschriftungssystem.
Bislang nutzen wir ein System mit einem Plotter, jedoch sind die Inhaltsstoffe der Tinte nicht harmlos (gesundheitsschädlich) und deshalb soll das System ersetzt werden.

Thermotransfer haben wir momentan nicht in der engeren Wahl. Gründe hierfür: Geringere UV-Beständigkeit und mechanische Beständigkeit als bei Tintenstrahldruckern. Für den Schaltschrank und für Klemmenkästen mag das noch gehen. Aber bei Sensoren und Ventilen ist die UV-Beständigkeit sehr wichtig.
Wie die Drucker von cembre abschneiden, weiss ich nicht, würde mich aber freuen, wenn du deine Erfahrungen posten könntest 

Gruß und schönen Sonntag

Dieter


----------



## Markiertommy (11 März 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

also ich habe mir die Datenblätter zukommen lassen und das Material und der Aufdruck haben den UV-Test bestanden. Das Thema war für uns sehr wichtig. 
Bisher gibt es nur positives über den Drucker und das Material zu berichten. Die haben sogar eine kostenlose Servicehotline falls es mal Probleme oder Fragen gibt. 

Liebe Grüße,

Tommy


----------



## Blockmove (11 März 2012)

Markiertommy schrieb:


> also ich habe mir die Datenblätter zukommen lassen und das Material und der Aufdruck haben den UV-Test bestanden. Das Thema war für uns sehr wichtig.
> Bisher gibt es nur positives über den Drucker und das Material zu berichten. Die haben sogar eine kostenlose Servicehotline falls es mal Probleme oder Fragen gibt.



Hallo Tommy,

die Datenblätter hab ich mir vorhin auch schon mal angesehen.
Wie sieht es mit den Verbrauchskosten aus?
Was passiert, wenn du nur ein einzelnes Plättchen beschriftest? Optimiert die Software den Farbrollenverbrauch oder braucht ein einzelnes Plättchen soviel wie eine ganze Platte?

Hast du evtl. schon mal das Zusammenspiel mit EPlan probiert?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Wutbürger (11 März 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Verbrauchskosten aus?
> Was passiert, wenn du nur ein einzelnes Plättchen beschriftest?



Hallo Dieter, du musst aber einen schönen Hungerlohn haben, wenn bei der Aktion die Kosten vom Farbband ins Gewicht fallen! :shock:

 Der Wutbürger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2012)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter, du musst aber einen schönen Hungerlohn haben, wenn bei der Aktion die Kosten vom Farbband ins Gewicht fallen! :shock:
> 
> Der Wutbürger



Die frage vom Dieter finde ich schon gerechtfertigt, oft wird schnell eine Hard oder Software preiswert verkauft 
und die folgekosten fressen einen dann auf. Die Kunden sind oft nich bereit das mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 März 2012)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter, du musst aber einen schönen Hungerlohn haben, wenn bei der Aktion die Kosten vom Farbband ins Gewicht fallen! :shock:



Wir sparen lieber bei den Verbrauchskosten und haben dafür höhere Gehälter 
So ist das halt bei uns in Schwaben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Wutbürger (11 März 2012)

Schn klr, mn mss sprn wo mn knn!
 Prima, wenn mein Mitleid unbegründet war.


----------



## Blockmove (11 März 2012)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Prima, wenn mein Mitleid unbegründet war.



Eben,

aber mal im Ernst:
Bei der aktuellen Anlage mit mehreren Hundert Sensoren / Aktoren war ein Mitarbeiter mehrere Tage nur mit dem Erstellen der Bezeichnungsschilder beschäftigt.
Wenn wir auf ein neues Beschriftungssystem wechseln, dann steht eine vernünftige Datenübernahme vom CAD-System (EPlan P8) ziemlich oben auf der "Wunschliste".

Wie Helmut schon anmerkte, darf man die Kosten auch bei so vermeintlich simplen Dingen wie Beschriftungen nicht ausser acht lassen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markiertommy (12 März 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

ich sehe Du machst Dir die gleichen Gedanken wie wir 
Die Software steuert den Drucker zum Glück wirklich nur auf das Stück Farbband das wirklich benötigt wird und nicht die ganze Fläche. Ferner kannst Du eben auch in der Software bereits bedrucktes Material überspringen. Alles andere wäre ein Verlust der sich bemerkbar macht. 

Wir bringen unseren EPlan in Excel und importieren von dort alles. Jedoch sind noch weitere Dateiendungen möglich.
Unter uns gesagt - die Firma Cembre überlässt auf Anfrage einen Drucker für ein paar Monate kostenlos und unverbindlich zur Probe. Das gleiche machen wir derzeit auch   Sprich man kauft nicht die Katze im Sack.

Unser Fazit bisher ist das dieser Drucker im Vergleich zu Weidmüller, Phönix usw. am meisten kann und in Hinsicht der Kosten, dem Material sowie dem Service die Nummer eins ist. Aber wir testen weiter 

Liebe Grüße, 

Tommy


----------



## Wu Fu (12 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke der Hersteller des Druckers ist nicht Cembre sondern CAB
http://www.cab.de/portal/kennzeichnung/
Wir haben auch einen Thermotransferdrucker davon im Einsatz und werden uns vermutlich im Laufe des Jahres noch einen zulegen.
Wir beziehen unsere Etiketten von der Firma Rosenbaum
http://www.zeichentechnik-rosenbaum.de/
Wir sind sehr zufrieden, ich vermute an Beschriftungsmaterial, dürfte es fast alles geben.
Bezüglich mechanische Belastbarkeit, UV-Beständigkeit, etc dürfte auch fast alles möglich sein. Es kommt auf das Zusammenspiel von Farbband und Beschriftungsmaterial an.
Wir werden von einem guten Außendienstmitarbeiter beraten, der hat uns das passende Farbband für die von uns verwendeten Materialen ausgesucht, so brauchen wir nie das Farbband wechseln, sondern nur das Material.

Datenübernahme machen wir aus WSCAD über EXCEL bzw die Ausgabe Rosenbaum (ist aber EXCEL )
Geht auch ziemlich fix.


----------



## Markiertommy (12 März 2012)

Hallo Wu Fu,

Du hast recht, die Firma Cembre verkauft wohl einen Rollendrucker ähnlich der Firma CAB. Vielleicht ist der sogar von den CAB. Jedoch sprechen wir hier von dem Cembre Drucker MG2 der 100% nicht von CAB oder einem anderen Hersteller ist. 

Liebe Grüße,

Tommy


----------



## Wu Fu (12 März 2012)

Hallo Tommy,

alles klar. Jetzt sehe ich den MG2, ich habe vorhin nur den Rolly2000 gesehen, welcher das Gerät von CAB sein dürfte.
Sind zwar beides Thermotransferdrucker, aber ansonsten unterschiedlich.


----------



## elovonik (13 März 2012)

Irgendwie ähneln die Drucker sich doch alle. Wahrscheinlich haben alle den gleichen Lieferanten und lassen sich nur das Outfit anpassen.

Schaut mal _*Hier*_


----------



## Markiertommy (13 März 2012)

Stimmt der den Rollendrucker gibt es tatsächlich von vielen Anbietern. Das habe ich auf der Messe ebenfalls mal gesehen.
Jedoch der Plattendrucker von Cembre bleibt für uns die Nummer 1.


----------



## tnt369 (13 März 2012)

was kostet das teil den ca. ?


----------



## Markiertommy (13 März 2012)

Wir haben da verschiedene Preismodelle angeboten bekommen. Aber unsere drei Partnerfirmen haben jeweils einen für 2400 Euro gekauft. Für das was der Drucker alles kann ist das ein guter Preis würde ich sagen.


----------



## TimoK (14 März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Markiertommy hier (geschickt platzierte) Werbung machen möchte? Ich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn Hersteller ihre Produkte bewerben, im Gegenteil. Dann aber bitte so, dass man auch deutlich erkennen kann, dass man eine evtl. subjektive ( da vom Hersteller kommende) Meinung liest. Safety und die gesamte Fa. Deltalogic sind da mehr als gute Vorbilder. Immer kompetent und hilfsbereit, man weiß aber auch, warum vielleicht dieses oder jenes Produkt hervorgehoben wird.

Falls ich mich irren sollte lasst euch nicht weiter an meiner Meinung stören! ;-)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markiertommy (14 März 2012)

Hallo Timo,

die Idee ist natürlich nicht schlecht, aber es ist nicht so. Wir sind einfach von dem Produkt überzeugt und daher wollte ich andere Meinungen hören da ja wahrscheinlich der Kauf dieses Druckers ansteht. 

Liebe Grüße,

Tommy


----------



## Markiertommy (17 März 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

wir haben den Drucker nun gestern bei Cembre gekauft. Es gibt nichts negatives und wir sind zufrieden 
Wie geht es bei Euch weiter ??

Liebe Grüße,

Tommy


----------

